# Shin-Chan



## Space Jam (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anybody else been watching it? Next to perfect hair forever i think this has to be the funniest show adult swim has shown in a while..


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 18, 2007)

Never heard of it


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 18, 2007)

its tha funniest shit ever


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha Shin Chan OWNED


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2007)

They stopped showing it again. Anyone know when they're bringing it back? This show is DEFINITELY one of the funniest on [AS].


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

How long has shin-chan been around? I know that america was one of the last countries to be blessed by its presence.


----------



## delirium (Jun 18, 2007)

They started airing in the early 90's.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol that show is hilarious! gotta love action bastard!


----------



## The Internet (Jun 18, 2007)

It's fucking retarded


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 18, 2007)

I love ShinChan! Hehe, my boyfriend and i always crack up when we watch it, so mean scenes with his little penis flappin around


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 3, 2007)

its witty.


----------



## Ponzu (Jul 3, 2007)

It's retarted but its freaking funny xD

Action Bastard for the win !


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 3, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's fucking retarded



You took the words right out of my mouth..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> its witty.



If he didn't have his ass flying around in every scene I wouldn't bother disagreeing with you.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 4, 2007)

I remember when the show used to air over here a couple of months ago. Me and my brother used to just sit there and piss ourselves laughing at it. It was _stupid_ funny.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah at times it was stupid humor but it really was witty at times to thats why i liked it


----------



## Ironhide (Jul 4, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's fucking retarded



woah now ur fuckin up


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

i've never heard of this show...:S


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 6, 2007)

*Shin-chan...lol..this is like the most funniest show ever!!!...but,they had cut a lot of scenes in my country*


----------



## Hio (Jul 6, 2007)

^Where fo you live? Shin Chan is ownage, he's my idol


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 6, 2007)

*Malaysia..located in South-east Asia*


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Jul 6, 2007)

Shin Chan is so funny. I like the Shin's allowance episode. That had me laughing hard.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

lol that episode made me crack up!!!!
BTW sig = awesome


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jul 9, 2007)

hahaha shin - chan XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Ponzu said:


> It's retarted but its freaking funny xD
> 
> Action Bastard for the win !



Action Bastard is the Best, Ench Man funny too


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 11, 2007)

I hate the quality but it's funny as hell! Action Bastard rocks.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 11, 2007)

I can't believe people like this retarded crap. I seriously don't see how it's funny one bit.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I hate the quality but it's funny as hell! Action Bastard rocks.



the action bastard bastard belt was the best


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 12, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> I remember when the show used to air over here a couple of *months* ago.



I meant years ago.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I can't believe people like this retarded crap. I seriously don't see how it's funny one bit.



It's pretty funny, but to each their own.  There are a lot of DBZ haters out there that probably wonder why we like watching a bunch of guys yell at each other before they fight, but like I said, to each their own.


Too bad AS fukked up big time and is only airing Shin-Chan on Saturdays (did they get permission to air it on Friday nights now that they have those?).  They lost regular ratings from me and probably a lot of the posters on this thread.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I can't believe people like this retarded crap. I seriously don't see how it's funny one bit.



And you like ATHF...that just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 12, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> And you like ATHF...that just doesn't make sense.



ATHF is funny in it's own sense, but Shin-Chan is just badly drawn characters that do retarded things.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> ATHF is funny in it's own sense, but Shin-Chan is just badly drawn characters that do retarded things.



And that is unlike ATHF how?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 12, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> And that is unlike ATHF how?



Because ATHF is actually funny.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 12, 2007)

I think the issue is that you just haven't watched enough shin-chan. I'm an athf fan as well, but if your argument is that shin chan is retarded, you clearly haven't gotten around to catching the underlying social satire and witticism it provides. Simply because you said it was retarded, I'll point out that even if you completely factor out humor, shin-chan is a far more intelligent and well written series than is athf. I'm not comparing merit, being a fan of both styles, just devaluing your claims of its retardation. 

I was of like mind until I actually sat down and intently watched a small bulk of episodes. Needless to say, it since became a love of mine.


----------



## Ash (Jul 12, 2007)

This show's hilarious.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 12, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I think the issue is that you just haven't watched enough shin-chan. I'm an athf fan as well, but if your argument is that shin chan is retarded, you clearly haven't gotten around to catching the underlying social satire and witticism it provides. Simply because you said it was retarded, I'll point out that even if you completely factor out humor, shin-chan is a far more intelligent and well written series than is athf. I'm not comparing merit, being a fan of both styles, just devaluing your claims of its retardation.
> 
> I was of like mind until I actually sat down and intently watched a small bulk of episodes. Needless to say, it since became a love of mine.



And the skit with the loads of milk ISN'T retarded?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

ass dance


yea baby


one of my fav scenes


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2007)

I never really got around to watching this show though I meant to.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I never really got around to watching this show though I meant to.



AS is running it on saturdays now


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2007)

^Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> And the skit with the loads of milk ISN'T retarded?



And any of the scenes in AHTF aren't retarded...seriously I can not see the humor in that series. Which is odd, because I liked a couple episodes when I first saw it..but know I don't even know what parts of the show the writers wanted to have us laugh at.

NOTEt the best wording of the last sentence, but whatever.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> And any of the scenes in AHTF aren't retarded...seriously I can not see the humor in that series. Which is odd, because I liked a couple episodes when I first saw it..but know I don't even know what parts of the show the writers wanted to have us laugh at.
> 
> NOTEt the best wording of the last sentence, but whatever.



don't let him get to you


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2007)

Shin-chan is the cheesenips!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 13, 2007)

Triumphant laughter

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yStK7--lyJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzy (Jul 16, 2007)

The Shin Chan shown on AS is pretty much re-written for an American audience by Jared Hedges, Alex Muniz and Joel Bergen. Which I have no real problem with. Funimation is given only a hundred so episodes to work with (out of 2000+!), Jared picks the ones he likes out of the batch. My only problem is that the Funimation dub is largely out of order. With that being said, I enjoy the funimation dub more than the original.

edit* stone me


----------



## Hio (Jul 16, 2007)

Why shin chan always show his ass?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2009)

Creator died  It has been subbed...KRouble ep 1


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 20, 2009)

They aired it a couple of years ago on belgian television. It was funny but couldn't watch too many of it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Creator died no-brainer



That ends the series, unless they are going to get someone new to continue it on.


----------



## Death Note (Sep 20, 2009)

That sucks that the creator died. I hope they continue it because I really liked that show.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats sad, i loved it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't even know the show was still around. I always loved watching subs of it. The AS dub, I didn't really care for. The voices and namechanges kinda turned me off to it. Like Nene's mom, probably my favorite character in the whole show. What the hell did they change Nene's name to in the dub?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Used to read its comics during my junior high. It's sad.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes I watched it, pretty sad the creator died, it was epic.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 21, 2009)

shin chan is awesome

RIP creator of shin chan


----------



## Hamtaro971 (Sep 22, 2009)

I read about the news via this blog.
It's really sad knowing that a good mangaka died because of some accident in the mountains.

RIP Yoshito Usui.


----------

